# cost of Microchipping parrots



## westy404

hi all just wondering if anyone knows the average cost to microchip a parrot i'm guessing it'll be quite abit more than a dog as the bird has to be put to sleep, thanks in advance


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

It costs exactly the same as a dog, and the parrot doesn't need to be put to sleep do not let your vet do that!


----------



## duffey

*Cost of microchipping parrots*

Westy404

As Sarah-Jayne commented - the cost of microchipping a parrot is the same as microchipping a dog. Dependent on your vet - £12.50 to £15. - if he quotes more than that, check with other local vets.

It is not necessary for a vet to anaesthetise any animal in order to insert a microchip - if your vet says it is, challenge him! Or change vets!

Unfortunately there are some vets who 'inflate' prices and carry out unnecessary procedures - Insurers are aware of the practice and working to deal with the problem.


----------



## westy404

right thanks thats good to know not got one yet but getting one mid may all ready got the insurance but just want to take every precaution  thanks again


----------



## Cockys Royals

Sarah-Jayne said:


> It costs exactly the same as a dog, and the parrot doesn't need to be put to sleep do not let your vet do that!


They told me the same about putting my alexanderine to sleep in order to put the chip, I basically told them to naff off


----------



## westy404

see i've read they can do it either way but its less stressful if they put them to sleep as they can take bloods at the same time?????? dont think any will be open today to ask them.


----------



## Cockys Royals

westy404 said:


> see i've read they can do it either way but its less stressful if they put them to sleep as they can take bloods at the same time?????? dont think any will be open today to ask them.


Chances are if you let them put the bird to sleep the bird may not wake up, all you have to do is hold onto your bird place a cover over its head to calm it & let them put the chip in, if they wanted blood for some reason no idea why if theyre just chipping, dont do it. Only take blood if its necessary


----------



## westy404

a friend of mine has told me he had a parrot a while ago that was chipped and it started plucking around where the chip was, ive only asked about chipping as the parrot im getting isn't rung as the guy who bred them this pair just attack the rings and end up throwing the babies out the nest box so he doesn't ring them now or he'd loose the babies, are there any other methods of identification?


----------



## duffey

*cost of microchipping parrots*

The only options for permanent identification of parrots are :

Ringing - close ringing but you've said that it's not an option in this case. Also metal closed rings can be removed!

Microchipping - by far the most effective means of identification. The 'normal' sized microchip is effective, but there is now a smaller version.

Tattooing - not often used and I know it can be used, but no idea of what it involves!

Smartwater - not a means of permanent identification - would need to be re-applied.


----------



## marie_k

I opt to anaesthetise parrots for chipping - all it takes is one awkward movement from the bird and the (very large) microchip needle can be pulled through the muscle or a blood vessel. Not only painful but can result in damage to the main flight muscles. Plus physically restraining any animal to the degree that it can't move at all while undergoing a painful procedure can't be considered humane.
The risk of an anaesthetic in a healthy bird is no higher than in a cat/dog/human, as long as the vets are used to dealing with birds and really isn't the death sentence that has been suggested on here!
Marie


----------



## westy404

thanks guys  i'm still not 1005 sure what to do i dont want to get it chipped and then the bird find it irratating and start plucking etc, it's going to be in the house, i may harness train it not sure, but any other time it's outside it'll be in it's cage, and im going to look at mesh screeing to go across the windows for when its hot and they need opening, so hopefully the chances of the bird escapeing will be very slim.


----------



## duffey

*cost of microchipping parrots?*

Marie_k,

Sorry, but I have to disagree!

None of the Avian specialist vets that I know routinely anaesthetise psittacines in order to implant microchips.

Some birds seem to be ok when anaesthetics are used when it is necessary - a Great Indian Hornbill being fitted with a prosthetic upper mandible under anaesthetic - but we were far from happy using it! When making casts of the mandible, the bird was restrained - but not anaesthetised

For a simple procedure such as implanting a microchip - should be unnecessary!

Restraining most species of psittacine - or most other larger birds - is not difficult if done properly!


----------



## marie_k

duffey said:


> Marie_k,
> Sorry, but I have to disagree!
> None of the Avian specialist vets that I know routinely anaesthetise psittacines in order to implant microchips.
> Some birds seem to be ok when anaesthetics are used when it is necessary - a Great Indian Hornbill being fitted with a prosthetic upper mandible under anaesthetic - but we were far from happy using it! When making casts of the mandible, the bird was restrained - but not anaesthetised
> For a simple procedure such as implanting a microchip - should be unnecessary!
> Restraining most species of psittacine - or most other larger birds - is not difficult if done properly!


I've worked with a lot of avian vets in Europe and America during my specialist training (including spending 3yrs working in the busiest avian practice in the UK) and the vast majority opt to anaesthetise for chipping, in fact all do when chipping small psittacines.
I'm perfectly happy doing a wide variety of non-invasive, painless procedures conscious in birds where handling itself is tolerated well, but as said before feel a brief GA is preferable for chipping due to pain and stress associated. I also give pain relief due to the likelihood of muscle fibre injury and haematoma formation.
I feel this is better welfare for the patient and this way is made the best choice for me by also having confidence in the anaesthetic agents and team of staff monitoring.
Marie


----------



## Cockys Royals

In all honesty all any owner needs to do is cover the birds head keep quiet & it ill remain calm & possibly sleep. There is NO need to aneathatise a bird unless its violent. All the anesthetic does is either kill the bird and the vet gets more money for something that is NOT required therefor costing the owner more cash to spend.


----------

